# EGD/polypectomy/injection/endo clips



## lrosselli (Nov 15, 2012)

Gastric polyp was removed with snare; however the base of the polyp appeared fixed and was injected with saline in an attempt to raise it.  Unable to raise and therefore biopsied.  Attempts to tattoo the same base were unsuccessful.  An adjacent polyp was removed with snare which then resulted in post-polypectomy bleed followed by endo clips for hemostasis.  

43251 (snare removal of gastric polyp)
43236-59 (injection of gastric polyp for raising)

43255 can't be used since the polypectomy caused the bleed, but can 43258 be used instead?

Thank you!


----------

